
What does {some strange Unix command name} stand for? - weinzierl
http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/faq/part1/section-3.html
======
Lex-2008
nice stuff! Some of these acronyms are new for me (like rc), others I knew
from before (like cat). Reading Life_with_Unix now.

